# The Voice - Season 9 (Season Thread - Spoilers)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

No thread for The Voice yet, huh? I guess it doesn't make sense to have a per-episode thread then... 

Anyway... Loved the country rendition of Cheap Trick's "I Want You To Want Me"...

No huge stand outs for me yet... But I am enjoying the judge interaction... Good to have Gwen back...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> No thread for The Voice yet, huh? I guess it doesn't make sense to have a per-episode thread then...
> 
> Anyway... Loved the country rendition of Cheap Trick's "I Want You To Want Me"...
> 
> No huge stand outs for me yet... But I am enjoying the judge interaction... Good to have Gwen back...


I'm with you, there are no real standouts for me yet either. If there is one it might be the guy they had sing the Stevie Wonder song after his normal audition.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Maui said:


> I'm with you, there are no real standouts for me yet either. If there is one it might be the guy they had sing the Stevie Wonder song after his normal audition.


Yes... That was quite impressive...

To be able to answer Pharrell's question and deliver on the spot with no prep speaks volumes!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Yes... That was quite impressive...
> 
> To be answer *Usher*' question and deliver on the spot with no prep speaks volumes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Pharrell


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Pharrell


LOL... Yup... My bad 

Fixed my post...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been enjoying it so far 
- but I always seem to like the blind auditions more than the rest of the show.

I really liked Chance Pena.

I think the judges are great - Gwen has really gotten way more comfortable as a coach - my memory of her last go round was she barely said anything.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

There is the guy who sang the Sia song with the high voice and a little on the large size. His voice is unbelievable.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

There is some very good talent this year. Will be interesting to see next week who gets paired up against one another.


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

This show is sooooo much more watchable without Christina. I am really loving the coach dynamics.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

RockJock said:


> This show is sooooo much more watchable without Christina. I am really loving the coach dynamics.


Agreed, But I do actually miss Shakira.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Wish the commercial skip on the Bolt worked on skipping all the mentor crap.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't mind the mentoring but I do skip the 30 second precommercial break commercial for whats going to happen after the commercial.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Some really good voices this year. And some really good ones already gone home.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Do any of you purchase songs from the Voice?

I really liked the country cover of Cheap Trick's "I Want You to Want Me"... I'll probably pick up that track...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The last battle was pretty good (Barrett Baber vs. Dustin Christensen singing Walking in Memphis)... Great combination of great song and solid singers...


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

crappy night last night IMO, Krista? (country girl) and Manny the rocker both shoulda been "saved" over those fools they saved


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

It's crazy when you put two 4-chair turners together... But I guess both can be saved with the steal...but I hate to count on that... The judges don't want to pull the trigger on their two saves too early, for fear of missing out later...

I like Krista...but Chris clearly won that battle... Chris brought it!

Manny definitely deserved to be saved...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Interesting that they complete glossed over 2 of Gwen's battle rounds.

Weak performances?
Bad Song Choice?
Not close enough competition to have any suspense?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

It's really unfair to the guys that go to the live shows, and got minimal camera time during the battles... As much as this is a talent show, it is also a popularity contest...and it is hard to gain popularity without the human interest spots, and watching them through the coaching process... They are completely handicapped by this...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I feel the same way about ANW. They'll say "while you were at commercial Joe, Fred, and Bob all passed stage 1. Now lets watch Jim try stage 1." wtf?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

douglasphill said:


> i feel the same way about anw. They'll say "while you were at commercial joe, fred, and bob all passed stage 1. Now lets watch jim try stage 1." wtf?


anw?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> It's really unfair to the guys that go to the live shows, and got minimal camera time during the battles... As much as this is a talent show, it is also a popularity contest...and it is hard to gain popularity without the human interest spots, and watching them through the coaching process... They are completely handicapped by this...


I had not thought about that but it does put them at a disadvantage pretty early on. You had, I think, 3 people move on last night that really got no screen time at all.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

my bad, anw, American Ninja Warrior


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fahtrim said:


> crappy night last night IMO, Krista? (country girl) and Manny the rocker both shoulda been "saved" over those fools they saved


Some of the battle rounds have really been unfair to one of the two.
In the case of the country singer (I don't know her name either)... Not only was the song written for a man to sing but they gave the guy all the best parts.
She was amazing in her blind audition and I realize she went flat in one section but it was almost like Blake set her up to fail. :down:

There was another one that I thought the same thing but I forget now who the singers were...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rewatched some of the battle rounds... So far, I really liked two performances (enough to probably buy the track on iTunes):

- Ain't No Mountain High Enough
- Walking in Memphis


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

No noteworthy battle rounds or me this week...

Was a little surprised that Gwen kept the 15 year old boy over his female opponent...AND that she ended up going home...

Loved that they saved the country singer, Morgan, who sang the Cheap Trick cover during her blind auditions...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Watching the Battle Rounds, it made me wonder if the steals/saves are pre-determined by the coaches and producers before the Battle Rounds begin - 
meaning in effect, they know who they are keeping and who they aren't.
It is casting after all...

I am always shocked by some of the great singers that are let go during the Battle Rounds in lieu of other's that are kept. If I was a contestant and choosing between judges in the blinds I would ask the question - are you going to frak me over in the battle rounds!!!

I was surprised that Cassandra was let go but happy that Chance Pena was stolen. I understand why Adam stayed with the twins but I thought it was going to go the other way...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

So if I'm right ( ??) there was at least one battle round we didn't see? only the outcome? I believe on Gwen's team. And I am thinking maybe at least one of the 2 was also skipped over on the auditions? So not fair to the contestant if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, almost the only one I was looking forward to was Manny. I can't believe that no one stole him.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> So if I'm right ( ??) there was at least one battle round we didn't see? only the outcome? I believe on Gwen's team. And I am thinking maybe at least one of the 2 was also skipped over on the auditions? So not fair to the contestant if I am remembering correctly.


During one of the Battle Rounds episodes they recapped 2 of Gwen's battle rounds that they did not show in full.

They certainly did not make the last steal very dramatic. Many knew that was the last battle round that they were going to show and Pharrell still had one steal. He had no choice and as an audience member I knew he would steal the loser of that last Battle.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> During one of the Battle Rounds episodes they recapped 2 of Gwen's battle rounds that they did not show in full.
> 
> They certainly did not make the last steal very dramatic. Many knew that was the last battle round that they were going to show and Pharrell still had one steal. He had no choice and as an audience member I knew he would steal the loser of that last Battle.


That said, I don't know if anything other than the live shows is actually shown in the exact order that it was filmed. From a viewer at home aspect, yes, it was a given that Pharrell would steal the "losing" contestant, but if it was filmed out of order, then those in the studio wouldn't have known that.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> That said, I don't know if anything other than the live shows is actually shown in the exact order that it was filmed. From a viewer at home aspect, yes, it was a given that Pharrell would steal the "losing" contestant, but if it was filmed out of order, then those in the studio wouldn't have known that.


True, but aren't they making the show for the TV viewing audience. You would think they would want to build up a little more suspense.

Oh, and I meant to mention that I really enjoying seeing the contestant who wins the battle round get genuinely excited when their opponent gets stolen.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Just once, when the coach eliminates someone, and Carson asks if there is anything they'd like to say to their coach, have one say "What are you, DEAF?!!! I won that round!"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> So if I'm right ( ??) there was at least one battle round we didn't see? only the outcome?


If I remember correctly it was more like 4 or 5 battle rounds that they didn't show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Madi and Amy's both did fantastic in their battle round...

I thought the twins would be hard to beat, but they were off-key most of their performance... The blew it...

So did Ellie... I thought Ellie would go far...but her performance wasn't good enough to tempt anyone to steal her...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

From an overall pov, this season has some major talent. But there isn't anyone that is head and shoulders above everyone else at this point like there usually is.

Personally, I like the irish rocker guy.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The guy who looks like Peter Griffen is my vote to win. But I'm bummed that 15 year old girl who sang Amy Winehouse is gone. She's going places.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Some excellent talent going home early too. They need more steals


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The battle rounds never made sense to me. A coach takes two of their best and then plays them against each other and one ends up going home. Meanwhile some one with less talent wins their battle round and they move on. Adam did make a comment about it when he said he put his two country singers together because he only wanted one country singer on his team.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> The battle rounds never made sense to me. A coach takes two of their best and then plays them against each other and one ends up going home. Meanwhile some one with less talent wins their battle round and they move on. Adam did make a comment about it when he said he put his two country singers together because he only wanted one country singer on his team.


I did notice that at least 2 of the coaches in the KO round put their 2 steals against each other.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> The battle rounds never made sense to me. A coach takes two of their best and then plays them against each other and one ends up going home. Meanwhile some one with less talent wins their battle round and they move on. Adam did make a comment about it when he said he put his two country singers together because he only wanted one country singer on his team.


I agree... I guess the thought is that the steals (which I still believe needs to be renamed as a "save") makes it possible for two good singers battling each other to stay in the competition...

The battles guarantees that someone wins, and someone is in jeopardy... If you don't to go home, make sure you perform well enough that you have a good chance of getting saved if not chosen...

Back to my rant: It's not a "steal", it's a "save" d*mn it!!! Something (or someone) who was discarded or abandoned was not stolen...it was saved...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I agree... I guess the thought is that the steals (which I still believe needs to be renamed as a "save") makes it possible for two good singers battling each other to stay in the competition...
> 
> The battles guarantees that someone wins, and someone is in jeopardy... If you don't to go home, make sure you perform well enough that you have a good chance of getting saved if not chosen...
> 
> Back to my rant: It's not a "steal", it's a "save" d*mn it!!! Something (or someone) who was discarded or abandoned was not stolen...it was saved...


Agree about calling it a save.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Idol had the save.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

RickyL said:


> Idol had the save.


Hmmm...can the word "save" be considered protected by a trademark or other legal vehicle?


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Hmmm...can the word "save" be considered protected by a trademark or other legal vehicle?


Not by itself but as part of the formula for the show?? IDK.

They might have just done it to differentiate them but I think it definitely has to do with Idol.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

RickyL said:


> Not by itself but as part of the formula for the show?? IDK.
> 
> They might have just done it to differentiate them but I think it definitely has to do with Idol.


Ah...got it... Idol has the save, and arguably is part of their identity...

In an effort to build their own identity...The Voice wants to be the home of the "steal"... When you think "steal"...you think "The Voice"...

I guess that makes sense...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, Adam's team is so much better than Gwen's. It's too bad that 3 people from his team will go home while they are better than people staying for Gwen.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't understand the voting. With Americas Got Talent you had 10 votes to spread over the contestants. With this one, you can give everyone 10. Does not make sense to me.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> I don't understand the voting. With Americas Got Talent you had 10 votes to spread over the contestants. With this one, you can give everyone 10. Does not make sense to me.


Agreed. I went there last night to vote and thought I only got 10 votes total. Nope. Can go up to 10 votes on any one artist. How does that makes sense?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Can't believe the choice Adam made. I thought she was the worst of his group.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

A question for someone who has seen the rules, are the 12 finalist strictly from voting or does the network reserve the right to adjust things?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Was surprised that Braiden made the cut with all the talent on Gwen's team...


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't mind them calling them "steals" - but I wish each coach truly had ONE "SAVE" where in a knock out or battle round, they could "SAVE" their own contestant who didn't win the battle.


----------



## maggsm82 (Sep 20, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> Can't believe the choice Adam made. I thought she was the worst of his group.


I was surprised as well. I thought he was going to pick the Irish guy or the guy with the long hair.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

gthassell said:


> I don't mind them calling them "steals" - but I wish each coach truly had ONE "SAVE" where in a knock out or battle round, they could "SAVE" their own contestant who didn't win the battle.


Actually...I wish they actually had a steal...where a coach can actually grab someone from some other coach's team that wasn't triggered by them discarding someone first...

I know logistically that could never happen though... It would be completely unfair to the contestant... But a real "steal" would be interesting...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> A question for someone who has seen the rules, are the 12 finalist strictly from voting or does the network reserve the right to adjust things?


8 of the 12 are strictly from voting, or at least is supposed to be. The top 2 from each judge moves on based on voting. The 3rd from each judge is whomever each judge chooses.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

maggsm82 said:


> I was surprised as well. I thought he was going to pick the Irish guy or the guy with the long hair.


I did as well. I liked the Irish guy better going into Monday night, but thought the long haired guy performed better that night. I would have been happy with either of them being picked.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> Can't believe the choice Adam made. I thought she was the worst of his group.


I loved the choice he made. I don't think she has the slightest chance to win but I really like her and it will be nice to get a little change of pace from all the singers belting out the same crop of current artists songs.

Unfortunately, the Voice voting and iTune downloaders won't be clamoring over 1930's Jazz Standards. I love them though.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I did as well. I liked the Irish guy better going into Monday night, but thought the long haired guy performed better that night. I would have been happy with either of them being picked.


Is he the one that did To Be With You?

I love that song but I didn't think it was a great cover. The hook is sung by the backup singers and they were not very loud that night.

Last night was tough though. The field was cut in half and a lot of artists I like were cut.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I like seeing the transformations of the contestants from the taped shows, to the live shows. Heck Even with the coaches ( Adams hair for one).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

There wasn't a single performance this week that was cringe worthy for me... I enjoyed them all (some more than others of course)...

I thought doing Diana Ross' "Upside Down" was risky... I enjoyed the performance, but I don't think that is a song that will generate a lot of votes... Even with her attempt at updating it, it still sounded a bit dated...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Is he the one that did To Be With You?
> 
> I love that song but I didn't think it was a great cover. The hook is sung by the backup singers and they were not very loud that night.
> 
> Last night was tough though. The field was cut in half and a lot of artists I like were cut.


Yes, that was the one. And I agree ... love the song, but it was terrible for the singer for the reasons you stated.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Maui said:


> I loved the choice he made. I don't think she has the slightest chance to win but I really like her and it will be nice to get a little change of pace from all the singers belting out the same crop of current artists.


Yeah, I thought she was the most talented choice. Also, all the other teams have 2 guys and a girl. If Adam hadn't chosen her it would have been a 8-4 male-female split in the final twelve. Now it's 7-5.

I thought Pharrell got the rawest deal in terms of having to eliminate the most talent, all of whom had an excellent case to advance. He just had the deepest team.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

This is my first season watching but: The whole format is so wrong. Your teammates are not teammates, they're your competition. Everybody on the other teams is your friend. The voting should have been the top 12 regardless of which team. Lets say team A had the best 6 singers period. Beat everyone else. The way this is set up 3 people who are better than anyone else are going home. Once voting started it should have been based on the voting and if everyone from team B does not get enough votes to stay around, well that coach becomes a spectator. Oh and one more thing, stop the stupid arm waving, it looks as staged as a reality tv show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> This is my first season watching but: The whole format is so wrong. Your teammates are not teammates, they're your competition. Everybody on the other teams is your friend. The voting should have been the top 12 regardless of which team. Lets say team A had the best 6 singers period. Beat everyone else. The way this is set up 3 people who are better than anyone else are going home. Once voting started it should have been based on the voting and if everyone from team B does not get enough votes to stay around, well that coach becomes a spectator. Oh and one more thing, stop the stupid arm waving, it looks as staged as a reality tv show.


I largely agree with you on how I would like to see the process executed...

HOWEVER, you need to recognize that in the early stages, this is a show primarily about the judges, and secondarily about the performers... Sounds weird, but initially, this is how the show is executed...

The performers are not teammates...but they are a team... Each judge has a stable of singers who he thinks he has the best chance of winning in the end... In order to stay on the show (at least up until the top 12), you need to demonstrate to your coach that you are worthy of staying in his/her stable... Or worthy of being "stolen" (or saved) by another coach and added to his/her stable.

The process up until now is to ensure that each coach has the strongest 3 performers in their stable (which is why the voting must be by team up until this point).

From this point on, the emphasis shifts from the coaches to the performers...next week and beyond the voting will go across all the coach teams, which means that some coaches could lose their entire stable of performers...

I hate this process because it results in some great singers going home... But I have to remember that this show is less about finding the best singer, and more about putting on a television show... NBC doesn't care who wins...they just want you to keep watching...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Of course instead of a returning singer they could have the coaches with open slots get steals from the extras from the teams with too many. At the end of eliminations, the coaches protect three if they have more and the rest are open to draft/steal to the coaches with open slots.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Or they could hold one of the steals to happen when the teams drop to 3.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jordan pretty much sang his way to the finale last night. 

There is a ton of talent this year. 

I think Mark Hood and Mandi Davis from Pharrel's team could be in trouble.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought Mark did good, Mandi not so good. Also, as much as I love her voice, Amy showed she only sings one type of song.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know why but EVERY single season this is where I start to lose interest.

I just have NO idea why Blake is so enamored with Emily Ann - she's a mediocre vocalist at best with a country twang so therefore she's going to get the country vote and sail through to the finals? WTF?

I have been enjoying Gwen Stefani this season but she seems obsessed with changing her contestants image. The girl going platinum blonde made her look just like Gwen and the poor kid whose hair they keep straightening seems like a joke when it goes back to curly for everything BUT the live performances.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

With last night's results I learned that I (middle age fart) do not represent the music tastes of America. I thought Mark has done great all along. Yes he has his personality in everything he does but he is good. 

I disagree with Cainebj, Emily Ann is great. Jordan should win it all and he is that good. I was really surprised Amy survived as I mentioned earlier, I love listening to her but her music style is narrow. My bottom three were Amy, curly/straight haired kid, and platinum blonde girl.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

DouglasPHill said:


> With last night's results I learned that I (middle age fart) do not represent the music tastes of America............I was really surprised Amy survived as I mentioned earlier, I love listening to her but her music style is narrow.


The second sentence confirms the first because when I looked yesterday Amy's song was #6 on the iTunes Charts, one of only two contestants in the top 10 (Jordan #1) and no other contestant was even close. If you don't mind spoilers that's a good way to gauge how many votes each performance is getting relative to one another. Each iTunes purchase counts for like 10 votes and if it hits the top 10 there's another multiplier on top of that.

Amy's performance even gave Drake's original version a huge shot in the arm. That's often the case with this show.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Cainebj said:


> I don't know why but EVERY single season this is where I start to lose interest.
> 
> I just have NO idea why Blake is so enamored with Emily Ann - she's a mediocre vocalist at best with a country twang so therefore she's going to get the country vote and sail through to the finals? WTF?


This is what annoys me the most about the show as well. For me it's worse when it gets towards the end and a country singer with nothing special about their voice has a chance to win. The Craig Wayne Boyd season was a joke. He lost a Team Blake battle round to Blake's best male singer who later should have but didn't make the finals because of the human interest hype about Gwen stealing Boyd and giving him a makeover. Boyd got stolen back by Blake and went on to win the season. There's a huge demographic of country listeners who aren't good judges of vocal talent but will vote in droves for anyone on Blake's team who paints themselves in a country style. That undermines the integrity of the show.

EDIT - I didn't mean that as a rant on Emily Ann. I get her appeal and certainly don't think she deserved to be the first to go. I like her more than that Elvis guy on Blake's team. Based on the performances this week I think America got it right. I could have also lived with Braiden Sunshine being eliminated. I like the song he chose but there was nothing special about the way he performed it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> With last night's results I learned that I (middle age fart) do not represent the music tastes of America. I thought Mark has done great all along. Yes he has his personality in everything he does but he is good.
> 
> I disagree with Cainebj, Emily Ann is great. Jordan should win it all and he is that good. I was really surprised Amy survived as I mentioned earlier, I love listening to her but her music style is narrow. My bottom three were Amy, *curly/straight haired kid, and platinum blonde girl*.


I agree with you on the 2 bolded, but I thought Mark would be down there as well. He is not "singing" as much as simply performing.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Jordan pretty much sang his way to the finale last night.
> 
> There is a ton of talent this year.
> 
> I think Mark Hood and Mandi Davis from Pharrel's team could be in trouble.


Well, I was right about Mark.



Cainebj said:


> I don't know why but EVERY single season this is where I start to lose interest.
> 
> I just have NO idea why Blake is so enamored with Emily Ann - she's a mediocre vocalist at best with a country twang so therefore she's going to get the country vote and sail through to the finals? WTF?
> 
> I have been enjoying Gwen Stefani this season but she seems obsessed with changing her contestants image. The girl going platinum blonde made her look just like Gwen and the poor kid whose hair they keep straightening seems like a joke when it goes back to curly for everything BUT the live performances.


I think Emily Ann has been fantastic and I am not a country fan. Gwen almost ruined Korin with that platinum blonde hair and a bad song choice. She was very good on the Norah Jones song last night.

Braiden is good. Bold choice to sing a classic rock song but he did a pretty good job. He will probably skate by on his cuteness for weeks to come.



DouglasPHill said:


> With last night's results I learned that I (middle age fart) do not represent the music tastes of America. I thought Mark has done great all along. Yes he has his personality in everything he does but he is good.
> 
> I disagree with Cainebj, Emily Ann is great. Jordan should win it all and he is that good. I was really surprised Amy survived as I mentioned earlier, I love listening to her but her music style is narrow. My bottom three were Amy, curly/straight haired kid, and platinum blonde girl.


I like all three of your bottom three. I like Amy the best, but don't believe she has a chance to win. I hope she stays a few more weeks.

Gwen needs to pick better songs. Titanium is a cliché on these singing shows at this point. It has been done to death and it did not really suit Korin's voice or her personality.

At 51, I am probably far outside the voting demographic and have a soft spot for any artist who tackles classic rock and pop so I liked Braiden's "Renegade" and Evan's "This is It".


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Maui said:


> Braiden is good. Bold choice to sing a classic rock song but he did a pretty good job. He will probably skate by on his cuteness for weeks to come.
> 
> Gwen needs to pick better songs.


Gwen doing a better job is key. She almost endangered Braiden as well. I agree Braiden survived on his previous popularity and will continue to but I don't think his performance was all that good. When choosing any song a comparison is going to be made to the original singer/performance so you'd better be sure to either be technically in the ballpark or change it up in a unique way. I love that song but Braiden doesn't have the Tommy Shaw range for it, or if he does Gwen didn't coach him to use it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Emily Ann sings off key a lot. During the rehearsal with Blake she hit a note so foul and he was all "that was AMAZING"... I get her appeal - but she's top 20 at best.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I personally thought Sunshine should have been the one going home...

It's not that he's not talented...he is... He's crazy talented for his age...

That said, he needs to mature a bit before he can/should be competitive in this kind of show...

While I get that he likes to be a rocker...he doesn't exude a rocker personality... He simply didn't sell it to me...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I enjoyed Styx as a band but I never realized how good a vocalist Tommy Shaw was until Sunshine did one of his songs. As mentioned above I had Sunshine in my bottom 3.

If I was Stevie Wonder I'd invite Evan to perform on stage with me. If I was Maroon 5 I'd invite Jordan.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> I enjoyed Styx as a band but I never realized how good a vocalist Tommy Shaw was until Sunshine did one of his songs.


Generally speaking, these singing competitions really demonstrate how talented the original artists are/were...

I listened to Heart all my life and never appreciated the genius of Ann Wilson until you get admittedly good/great singers to try and replicate her range... These aren't bad singers...Ann is just in a completely different class...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Generally speaking, these singing competitions really demonstrate how talented the original artists are/were...
> 
> I listened to Heart all my life and never appreciated the genius of Ann Wilson until you get admittedly good/great singers to try and replicate her range... These aren't bad singers...Ann is just in a completely different class...


I am a huge Heart fan and have come to realize that singing Heart is almost a kiss of death on these shows, either because the singers don't pull it off or because the fans of the show just aren't Heart fans.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Stand out performances for me this week were:

Jeffrey Austin - Let It Go
Korin Bukowski (Save Song) - Don't Know Why


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

They all did great tonight.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know what it is about her, but I love Madi Davis. I love the songs she picks and the way she sings them. She is an old soul in a teenagers body.

That being said, she won't win. I think Jordan is pretty much a shoe-in. 

I don't like the two guys on Blake's team at all. The girl is pretty good - but not great. I like the redhead guy on Gwens team - but he won't win either.

Adam has the strongest team, but it's too bad the country girl isn't on Blakes team - I think he could do more to help her improve than Adam. And Amy has such an interesting and different voice.

But Jordan will win.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The thing I noticed from tonight's performances. Gwen Stephani and Adam Levine are the worst singers on their teams. It was painful hearing Adam sing the Beach Boys. I thought his voice would fit in that wheelhouse pretty well, but apparently not.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Philosofy, I logged in to make the same comment but you beat me to it. Even Farrell sounded bad tonight.
I think Jordon needs to do a Journey song and the 15 yr old needs to stop listening to Gwen and go back to songs that got him there to start with. Do more of the older crooner songs.
Did they steal the dinner part from Idol?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Madi Davis has a million dollar smile. Agree that Jordan should have sung all of the beach boys song, it was too high a range for Adam. Red head guy is great too. I could not pick a loser this week I thought they all were great.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That's something I would have expected Adam to be able to sing and early in the song his voice didn't even sound like him. I thought red flag he's lost it and his singing career is over - now he has to rely on The Voice for income.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree that Adam sounded awful on that song but - I doubt his career is over since Maroon 5 still tops the charts regularly.

Speaking of appreciating the originals - that Braden kid really showed his inexperience/youth on that Spandau Ballet song.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I agree that Adam sounded awful on that song but - I doubt his career is over since Maroon 5 still tops the charts regularly.
> 
> Speaking of appreciating the originals - *that Braden kid really showed his inexperience/youth on that Spandau Ballet song*.


Yep. Thought he would be in trouble, but he was the 2nd one to move on. I clearly disagree with the voters on him. That's 2 weeks in a row that I didn't like his performance and thought he was in trouble ... only to see him move on.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Braden gets buy on his young age and cuteness. IMO, he's the worst of everyone left. I think Jordan will win it, but the red headed guy has a hell of a voice. What amazes me about him is the personality change when he sings. He goes from Clark Kent to Superman.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> The thing I noticed from tonight's performances. Gwen Stephani and Adam Levine are the worst singers on their teams. It was painful hearing Adam sing the Beach Boys. I thought his voice would fit in that wheelhouse pretty well, but apparently not.


To be honest, I think most the contestants can actually out sing their coaches. The coaches have more experience and rarely venture outside their wheelhouse.

Braden is good but the songs Gwen is picking are awful. Let the kid be a kid.

The bottom two did not surprise me at all. I really liked Evan but he was doing nothing to stand out. I LOVE the song Smile but knew it would be a tough sell to the audience.

For whatever reason I am not enamored of Mandi and I FF past Blake's younger guy.

Adam's team is the best although, as much as I love Amy, I don't think she can win.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Philosofy said:


> Braden gets buy on his young age and cuteness. IMO, he's the worst of everyone left.


I think this makes two weeks in a row his performance had the fewest iTunes sales of any contestant, but he's never been in the bottom two. Junior high school girls must be voting for him en masse by other means.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Last night some really good performances, winner of the night, red head guy, then Emily.
Worst performance young kid. Once again he chose a song where the original artist was much better; in this case Imagine Dragons. (Last time he did this was Styx)

Everyone else did fine and finished in the middle.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> Last night some really good performances, winner of the night, red head guy, then Emily.
> Worst performance young kid. Once again he chose a song where the original artist was much better; in this case Imagine Dragons. (Last time he did this was Styx)
> 
> Everyone else did fine and finished in the middle.


I agree about Braiden (young kid). I haven't like his performances the last 3 weeks. But he keeps getting voted through.

I didn't like Zach's song last night or Madi's. Bother versions just didn't work for me.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Braiden may make it through again based on his age and cuteness but I agree that based on performance he needs to be in the bottom. I thought Korin did a better job last night but my guess is that she will be in the bottom again. I'd like to see Zach down there too. I think Crazy Little Thing Called Love was a bad song choice. 

All of the other performances were really strong last night. I always like Amy. Madi's version of Girls Just Want to have fun was interesting. Jordan is technically brilliant but the song has been completely overdone on these shows.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow. Seven contestants in the top 10 of the pop charts right now.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I noticed last night, when you do a "Shazam" on one of the songs during the telecast, it will list all songs for that night. And when I saw coming up, Braiden doing "Radioactive" then Madi do "Girls just wanna have fun" then Zach doing "Crazy little thing called love" I thought OMG....
But I really liked Madi's voice with Cindi's song. Liked how she did it.
Don't know who will be in bottom 3, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Barrett or Braiden there.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I noticed last night, when you do a "Shazam" on one of the songs during the telecast, it will list all songs for that night. And when I saw coming up, Braiden doing "Radioactive" then Madi do "Girls just wanna have fun" then Zach doing "Crazy little thing called love" I thought OMG....
> But I really liked Madi's voice with Cindi's song. Liked how she did it.
> Don't know who will be in bottom 3, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Barrett or Braiden there.


Barrett? No way. I would be VERY surprised to see him there.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Based on current iTunes charts, the following are the bottom 2 and could be in trouble tonight:



Spoiler



Braiden
Korin


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I want to see Korin make it three instant saves in a row and get a cool nickname like "The Butcher" or "The Assasin".


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I feel bad for Korin, but the pressure got to her big time.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I didn't vote this week - I didn't want either of them to stay. They were 2 of the weakest in the competition. That young guy on Blake's team needs to go, too.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> I didn't want either of them to stay. They were 2 of the weakest in the competition.


:up: +1


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I didn't vote this week - I didn't want either of them to stay. They were 2 of the weakest in the competition. That young guy on Blake's team needs to go, too.


Agree with all of this.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It looked really close. It showed 51% to 49% at the end of the commercial break. 

Not surprised by the results at all. Unless Braiden does something stellar next week he will probably be gone.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So, we lose 5 people next week, huh. I think Jordan, Barret and Emily are moving on. Not sure on the 4th. Probably Jeffrey.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Next week will be tough to predict, I can give you who I think the top 5 are but not any smaller. Jordan, Emily, Jeffrey, Barret, Amy (Amy's in because of her looks)


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Seems strange that they would get rid of so many next week. Have they figured out that the live rounds are everyone's least favorite part of the show?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Gives as much exposure as possible to as many contestants as possible, as opposed to eliminating contestants at a faster clip earlier in the season.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

When I first saw that Madi was covering "Girls Just Want to Have Fun", I was getting ready for a train wreck... I was pleasantly surprised! I am considering purchasing the track from iTunes... I would never have predicted that! I love Madi's quirky singer-songwriter vibe...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I was really disappointed that Korin lost against Sunshine... I think Korin is the better talent...the voting was so close...I think she would have taken it if she didn't have issues with her performance...

Appeared that she felt the weight of this 3rd "save" performance... And now we are stuck with Braden for another week... <sigh>...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

She's much better than him and was a shoe-in to win if she hadn't taken a dive. The only way she could have lost is the way she did.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> She's much better than him and was a shoe-in to win if she hadn't taken a dive. The only way she could have lost is the way she did.


Shoe-in to win the save battle, right? Not the entire enchilada... Clearly she is not getting the popular vote...not sure why...her voice is pretty solid, and she seems like she has a like-able personality... I wouldn't have pegged her as being in the basement every single week...

I am sure it was tiring for her to battle every week to stay in the competition...

Oh well...you know what they say...what doesn't kill you...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

My 4 favorites (not predicting they will all get in, but my personal top 4):

Jordan - I don't think there is any way he doesn't win the whole thing.
Emily Ann - I have liked her all along, but tonight she totally hit it - she sounds like a young Dolly Parton and I LOVE Dolly (I am SO excited to see her perform tomorrow, I am giddy!). 
Madi - I just love her voice, and her whole vibe.
Jeffrey - he is just really good, and a little different.

The rest don't really do it for me. I know a lot of people like Amy, and she is good, but not in the top 4 for me. The rest of them are kinda meh. I will say that if Shelby had been on Blake's team, she would have done better - Adam had no idea what to do with her. Barrett irritates me. Braiden is boring. Zach is getting by on his looks, his voice is nothing special. 

So that is my opinion, FWIW. I am guessing not all of my top 4 will make it, but I hope they all do!!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Holy crap Jordan!!

My Top 4

Jordan
Emily Ann
Amy
Jeffrey/Madi


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Jordan is number 1 on iTunes and the show is not even over on the west coast.

Shockingly, Braiden Sunshine is second at number 5.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

It begs the question, how does he top it next week?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Braiden was much better tonight. Doubt it is enough to get him in the top 4 though.

Holy cow did Jordan take it up another notch.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> It begs the question, how does he top it next week?


Seems impossible imo.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I like Madi's singer-songwriter vibe... I agree that Jordan's performance put him over the top, but I am still on Team Madi... Her cover of Girls Just Want To Have Fun, and her blind audition of Carole King's "Too Late" are a couple of my favorites from the season...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

It was a great night all the way around. Too bad there can't be 9 winners. Count me in Jordan, Emily, Jeffrey, and Madi.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Maui said:


> It begs the question, how does he top it next week?


He can't unless he has 100 showgirls, can-can girls, and the Rockettes.
That choir added so much energy to his performance that it felt better than it actually was. It clouds judgment to a remarkable degree.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

My power rankings

1. Jordan, 2. Jeffery, 3. Madi, 4. Emily Ann, 5. Amy

or more accurately

1. Jordan, 2. Jordan, 3. Jordan, 4. Jordan, 5. Jordan


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> That choir added so much energy to his performance that it felt better than it actually was.


Ouch :down:


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Jordan came out of his shell last night. He was getting into it and was even kneeling on the floor. I think he finally found the confidence that he needed on stage to win.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I thought his performance was perfect and horrendous. He started and kept the beginning in too low of a register and threw in trills and warbles where there should be pure notes. But it was all his choice because it was all executed perfectly.

If Freddie wasn't already dead, he would have been after that performance.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think Barrett gets in there instead of Madi


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Not based on last night though. Didn't like him as well last night. But based on how he's done so far.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> I thought his performance was perfect and horrendous. He started and kept the beginning in too low of a register and threw in trills and warbles where there should be pure notes. But it was all his choice because it was all executed perfectly.
> 
> If Freddie wasn't already dead, he would have been after that performance.


Strongly disagree.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> My power rankings
> 
> 1. Jordan, 2. Jeffery, 3. Madi, 4. Emily Ann, 5. Amy


I don't know how to feel here... I agree with the top 4 that will likely go through...

That said, I think Jordan is technically good...he can do thing with his voice that most cannot...vocal acrobatics...

While I would favor him in a power sing-off, I am not sure I would buy (or stream) an album from him...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think Queen ever found, or even looked for a replacement for Freddie. They have a perfect opportunity now if they are interested.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Jordan is probably going to win, but I agree with above comment from Mike, I don't see ever downloading his music or his style. 

I like Emily, she's really blossomed, Amy and Barrett as well. 

.......it's all kind of moot tho, the Voice is much more concerned with a show for ratings than with building an actual music superstar, IMO.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> .......it's all kind of moot tho, the Voice is much more concerned with a show for ratings than with building an actual music superstar, IMO.


Yup...100% agree...

That's what the Voice should be measured on...

That's what all shows should be measured on... If they birth a new superstar as part of the process, great...

Of course, discovering a super successful star would have an impact on viewership too...so it probably should be at least a secondary objective of the show since it impacts the primary objective of increased viewership...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Rumor for how tonight's show plays out:



Spoiler



Top 3 move on. Bottom 3 are out. Middle 3 perform for one instant save.



Current standings in iTunes:



Spoiler



1. Jordan (#1)
2. Jeffery (#3)
3. Madi (#4)
4. Amy (#5)
5. Emily Ann (#6)
6. Braiden (#7)
7. Zach (#9)
8. Barrett (#10)
9. Shelby (#18)


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Rumor for how tonight's show plays out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am good with that...



bryhamm said:


> Current standings in iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I am good with that... Though I like the people represented in the first five positions...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope my blood pressure stays in check. It's getting towards the time of the season when the country mafia can show up and take all reason and justice out of the process.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Queen has already found a replacement. Adam Lambert has been touring with them and getting great reviews.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Braiden doesn't belong there, neither does Zachary. I hope Maddie or Jeff make. Jeff especially deserves it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have to chose between Madi and Jeff - so hard. I think I have to go with Madi, though. Something about her voice is magical.

I am super pissed that annoying Barrett made it. He totally annoys me.

I hope Zach doesn't get the save...

EDIT: OK, 3 out of 4. Not bad. I just hate Barrett. 

Jordan is gonna win anyway.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

series5orpremier said:


> I hope my blood pressure stays in check. It's getting towards the time of the season when the country mafia can show up and take all reason and justice out of the process.


I hate this show. No way did Barrett earn a free pass. No way did Zach earn being in the sing-off. Zach sang off-key, Madi was nervous, and Jeffery handled it like a pro. At least the correct person won the sing-off but the corruption could get even worse next week. At least with two country people there's hope that they'll cancel out some of each other's votes.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> I hate this show. No way did Barrett earn a free pass. No way did Zach earn being in the sing-off. Zach sang off-key, Madi was nervous, and Jeffery handled it like a pro. At least the correct person won the sing-off but the corruption could get even worse next week. At least with two country people there's hope that they'll cancel out some of each other's votes.


Problem is people are not limited on their votes. They can vote 10 times for each artist. Should be limited to 10 votes total imo.

Hopefully the sales on iTunes for Jordan will be enough.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not a country fan, but Barrett had been pretty good imo up until this week.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you want to vote for a country artist, vote for Emily Ann. She sings REAL country. 

Barrett is so annoying he makes my teeth hurt. yuck.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> If you want to vote for a country artist, vote for Emily Ann. She sings REAL country.
> 
> Barrett is so annoying he makes my teeth hurt. yuck.


Of the four remaining, I think Jordan will win... However, I am more apt to actually listen to an album by Emily Ann or Jeffrey...

I am super bummed that Madi didn't make it to the final four... I don't think she chose the right song to go into battle with...nor do I think it was her strongest showing (even with that song)...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Barrett has a good voice, but, imho, not even a top ten voice. Is Blake some kind of social media guru to get his team votes?


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Barrett is wrong in the final. Makes me question how much input "The Voice" producers have in the results.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I would buy Emily Ann music as long as she picks the right songs.

If she stays true to a more classic country, bluegrass sound (a la The Judds, Dolly, etc) I am IN! That is my kind of music!!!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DouglasPHill said:


> Barrett is wrong in the final. Makes me question how much input "The Voice" producers have in the results.


Do you think Barrett was a producer favorite?

For some reason, based on the edits, I got the impression that Amy was a producer favorite...

I am surprised that Barrett advanced by America, the producers, or anyone... I don't think he's bad, mind you...but I don't think he's in the top 4...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DouglasPHill said:


> Barrett is wrong in the final. Makes me question how much input "The Voice" producers have in the results.


Has nothing to do with the producers imo and everything to do with country fans that vote Blake's artists further along ... sometimes even to win when they shouldn't.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am more likely to listen to Jeffrey's music on a day-to-day basis than I would Jordan... That said, I do think that both have technical vocal strength...I am not sure of the artistry at this point... Madi has artistry in my opinion...

It seems to me that these shows reward vocal technique and not artistry... I keep asking myself if an unknown Amy Winehouse or Prince could be discovered and ever win AI or The Voice...


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> I am more likely to listen to Jeffrey's music on a day-to-day basis than I would Jordan... That said, I do think that both have technical vocal strength...I am not sure of the artistry at this point... Madi has artistry in my opinion...
> 
> It seems to me that these shows reward vocal technique and not artistry... I keep asking myself if an unknown Amy Winehouse or Prince could be discovered and ever win AI or The Voice...


I think you have to distinguish between artistic and alternative. Singer/songwriter types have done well and won. Alternative singer/songwriters have done well but can't win. I assume because their style is , well, alternative and doesn't pull the majority.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

RickyL said:


> I think you have to distinguish between artistic and alternative. Singer/songwriter types have done well and won. Alternative singer/songwriters have done well but can't win. I assume because their style is , well, alternative and doesn't pull the majority.


Or perhaps niche versus mainstream?

Would a Prince or an Amy Winehouse be considered "alternative" and/or "niche"?


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

MikeekiM said:


> Or perhaps niche versus mainstream?
> 
> Would a Prince or an Amy Winehouse be considered "alternative" and/or "niche"?


I'd bet they would have been at the talent show phase of their careers.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I don't know if Jordan is sellable. But I bet he could make it on broad way. There was a former winner of the Voice who never released an album but ended up in a show on broad way. Some people aren't ment to sell records but have done well in musicals.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

RickyL said:


> I'd bet they would have been at the talent show phase of their careers.


Ricky!

s'up my brutha from another mutha?

WW is alive and well at pack if you want to join in sometime.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> I don't know if Jordan is sellable. But I bet he could make it on broad way.


He hasn't done anything to evoke being a Broadway performer.
As far as current music goes - based on the success of Sam Smith - Jordan actually could knock it out of the park with the right songs.

As always the country vote drives me mad at this point in The Voice game.

If this was the top order on iTunes...
1. Jordan (#1)
2. Jeffery (#3)
3. Madi (#4)
4. Amy (#5)
5. Emily Ann (#6)
6. Braiden (#7)
7. Zach (#9)
8. Barrett (#10)
9. Shelby (#18)

HOW DID #5 and #8 get into the Top 3???? Argh.
Burn in hell country music fans....!!!!


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> He hasn't done anything to evoke being a Broadway performer.
> As far as current music goes - based on the success of Sam Smith - Jordan actually could knock it out of the park with the right songs.
> 
> As always the country vote drives me mad at this point in The Voice game.
> ...


Saying it again, if you make it to top 10, it DOESN'T matter if you're at #1 or #10, all artists who get in the top 10 get the same vote multiplier.

it's not an advantage to be #1 on itunes vs #10 besides the number of Itunes votes you get, but iTunes is not the main way to vote. 1 vote per artist per apple id on itunes, 10 votes allowed per each other method per artist................


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The producers really goofed when they selected Barrett over Madi. IMHO ofcourse


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DouglasPHill said:


> The producers really goofed when they selected Barrett over Madi. IMHO ofcourse


Totally agree.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fahtrim said:


> Saying it again, if you make it to top 10, it DOESN'T matter if you're at #1 or #10, all artists who get in the top 10 get the same vote multiplier.


I did not know that. I assumed it was "if you sold 100 you got 100 and if you sold 98 you got 98". That's fugazy.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I did not know that. I assumed it was "if you sold 100 you got 100 and if you sold 98 you got 98". That's fugazy.


Yeah...that would be logical...but I think the way they word it is that if you break into the top 10, you get some added benefit... So just breaking into the top 10 is enough, whether you are #1 or #10... But it is still some indication (albeit not perfect or accurate) of what the popular vote might be like...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DouglasPHill said:


> The producers really goofed when they selected Barrett over Madi. IMHO ofcourse


The producers?

Are we saying it is fixed now. I am just inclined to believe that Blake's fans are more likely to vote than the fans of the other coaches.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

We really wouldn't know if it was fixed. But I'm sure the producers reserve the right to make adjustments. (me and my conspiracy theories)


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think Jordan is going to win it. I heard he's going to perform Chris Farley's version of "working for the Weekend".


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Don't think the country votes will be enough to beat out Jordan. Will be a travesty if he doesn't win.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jordan is dominating the Itunes charts again 

Mary Did You Know is #1
Climb Every Mountain is #3
God Only Knows is #5

And Somebody to Love is still in the top 10 at #10

He actually has 9 songs in the top 65. It's a shame that he is probably not seeing any of that money. 

Emily has 2 tunes in the Top 10, so if Jordan is to get upset by someone it will probably be by her.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

#1 Jordan, #2 Jeffrey, #3 Emily (my predictions)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

My predictions:

Jordan
Emily Ann
Who cares (although I do like Jeffrey)

Let's face it, this has been a lock for Jordan from the start. Emily Ann is getting some nice traction for second place, but this season is a complete blowout. I don't think anyone will be surprised by the result.

But I can't WAIT to see Wynonna tonight - I LOVE HER!!!!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought Emily Ann Roberts' Burning House was the song of the night.. 

It's a song that I would buy and listen to after this competition is long forgotten... I liked Jeffrey's cover of Stay, but Sugarland's original is so much better, I am not sure I would listen to the cover much. 

Jordan will likely win on his technical vocal chops, but I think EAR should win it... With Swift moving to pop, and Carrie Underwood going into motherhood, there's a hole in country music that is up for grabs...

Note/Update: I just listened to the original of Burning House by Cam...and the original is pretty good... So perhaps if I had already heard Cam's version, I would not be as drawn to EAR's cover... Still thought she did a great job...but given my comment about Jeffrey's cover of Stay, I thought I'd add this note...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I did not know the song Emily Ann sang last night but I agree it was her best performance to date. 

I think Emily takes second place.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The song Emily sang is very popular on country radio right now. The original is done by a singer named Cam.

She sings it better.

Just sayin'...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The song Emily sang is very popular on country radio right now. The original is done by a singer named Cam.
> 
> *She *sings it better.
> 
> Just sayin'...


Emily or Cam?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Emily or Cam?


Cam.

And don't get me wrong, I really like Emily.

But Cam sings her own song better.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I thought most of the evening was mediocre. Jordan's first song left me flat. Everything Barret did was boring, with no spectacular vocal talent. Blake singing a love duet with a 17 year old was creepy. Jeffery had no chemistry with Gwen in their duet, as much as Gwen was trying. The only standout for me was Jordan and Adam's duet. Adam actually sang well, not like the Beach Boys song he did earlier this season. I'm liking Jordan for the win, but Blake's country mafia could pull it out for EAR.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Gwen is not a vocalist, she's a singer. She sings things quirkily and her phrasing is non-standard. To have her stand there and do what she did all alone with just a mic and a skirt type thing that was 2" too short was painful. 

I like Jeffrey, but I thought he struggled last night and Gwen didn't help at all. Ditto on the weird duet with Blake and Emily, a little creepy.

During the God Only Knows song I thought it sounded like Adam was singing it to a girl and Jordan could've been singing it to a guy. I'm not saying that's what was going on, I'm just saying the way Jordan sounded on that particular song made me think.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah... based on last night, I am on Team EAR...

I think Jordan will win...but I think EAR has the best chance of actually having a pop or pop-country music career...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The song Emily sang is very popular on country radio right now. The original is done by a singer named Cam.
> 
> She sings it better.
> 
> Just sayin'...





MikeekiM said:


> Emily or Cam?





nyny523 said:


> Cam.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, I really like Emily.
> 
> But Cam sings her own song better.


I have had a chance to listen to Cam today... Love her... And I agree...she sings her song better than EAR did...

I wonder if the studio offered up Cam's single to EAR to indirectly promote her new album, which was just released on December 11th... If it was, the ploy worked on me... I am listening to her new album as I type this!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Not that she deserves it, but I think EAR has a really, really good chance to win. Stranger things have happened and there have been bigger upsets by singers on this show just because they're "country".


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Emily would have a better chance at an upset if Blake didn't have 2 people in the finals, effectively splitting the vote.

I still think Jordan will run away with it, but as a country music fan, I think Emily definitely has a chance for some success IF she picks the right music. What I love about her is her old-school vibe. If they try to modern her up too much, she will sound like a bunch of other artists. She needs to maintain her unique sound and vibe.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> I have had a chance to listen to Cam today... Love her... And I agree...she sings her song better than EAR did...
> 
> I wonder if the studio offered up Cam's single to EAR to indirectly promote her new album, which was just released on December 11th... If it was, the ploy worked on me... I am listening to her new album as I type this!


The album is already charting pretty high on the country charts - and Country radio is playing the crap out of that song.

And it is a REALLY good song.

But the cross promotion can't hurt...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> The album is already charting pretty high on the country charts - and Country radio is playing the crap out of that song.
> 
> And it is a REALLY good song.
> 
> But the cross promotion can't hurt...


Burning house reminds me of two songs... I can't put my finger on them... But there are two different elements of the song that reminds me of a couple of other popular songs...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Blake singing a love duet with a 17 year old was creepy.


That was mega creepy.

I thought Jordan's song choices were not the best.

Barrett's Silent Night was painful.

Sorry EAR is still just a mediocre singer. She sounded OK dueting but. Meh. Just listen to the beginning of that final song when she sings the word 'WAKE' - not good, when she went up into the falsetto that was nice but her sustaining of notes. Chalk on a blackboard.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I wish Madi Davis was still a contender... I am on Team Madi...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ho-ly crap.

That Ricky Scaggs number may be the best thing I have ever heard on The Voice.

AMAZING!!!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That was incredible.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

WYNONNA!!!!! <3

I love her!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Well, I don't think that finishing order surprised anyone.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Well, I don't think that finishing order surprised anyone.


I thought Jeffrey and Barrett would have been flipped, but no surprises on top 2.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> I thought Jeffrey and Barrett would have been flipped, but no surprises on top 2.


Likewise...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I do not know how Barrett made the finals. Emily's "Blue Christmas" started so poorly. Jordan can do Steve Perry. Why was marketing sensation Justin B there? Some of the group performances were fantastic. What was that animal on that guy's head? Emily and Ricky Skaggs great. Blake had a great duet that really showed his voice.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Happy Jordan won.

I must admit the EAR sounded good on the Ricky Skaggs duet - maybe bluegrass really is her calling?

I felt bad Wynonna had to sing with Barrett.

Why does anyone give Bieber airtime?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Happy Jordan won.
> 
> I must admit the EAR sounded good on the Ricky Skaggs duet - maybe bluegrass really is her calling?
> 
> ...


HA! I agree with every single thing you wrote!!!

It was worth watching the finale for Ricky Skaggs alone. That was an amazing number. I love bluegrass, and I do think EAR would do great with some bluegrass inspired material (a la the Dixie Chicks).

And poor Wynonna. I was bummed when I saw she got stuck with him. They should have just let her sing alone - she is SO AMAZING.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Burning house reminds me of two songs... I can't put my finger on them... But there are two different elements of the song that reminds me of a couple of other popular songs...


I identified one of the songs that this song reminds me of...

When Cam sings "I've been sleep walkin'...", in my mind I hear Tim McGraw singing "I went sky diving..." from Live Like You Were Dying...

I think the second song I am thinking about may be a Sugarland song...not sure... I gotta listen some more...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm catching up. Watching top 11 perform. I know who won but watching the performances. 

First season I've watched the voice. Do they always get worse as the season goes on? I was very impressed with the talent through the blinds. Now near the end, most of them sound like crap even though the judges drool all over everybody.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm catching up. Watching top 11 perform. I know who won but watching the performances.
> 
> First season I've watched the voice. Do they always get worse as the season goes on? I was very impressed with the talent through the blinds. Now near the end, most of them sound like crap even though the judges drool all over everybody.


IMO, generally the Voice is much more enjoyable in the blind auditions than the rest of the show.

Especially when they get to lives, when they throw all the presentation crap and the backup band and singers drown out the contestants..........


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

My theory is that the show lends itself to increasing disappointment...

At the very beginning, there are a lot of talented people with a lot of potential who are overlooked and let go... The ones that get through have a combination of vocal talent, song choice, and simply "being in the zone"... Not every performance is going to work out well...nerves and simply how you feel at the moment are going to impact your performance...

So now you get the cream of the crop that have a good voice...chose a good song to showcase their voice, and were "in the zone"...

Now take those same contestants week over week and the only thing that remains constant is that they have a good, solid voice... Now you've got to chose a good song that showcases your talent, and stay in the zone (not let the nerves get to you, etc)...

I think it's difficult to sustain all of that through the entire competition...

The ones who can navigate successfully through the competition are the ones who end up making it to the end (for the most part...of course, there is also the voting process which sometimes messes things up a bit, since it becomes a popularity contest as well)...


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

There was one performance by Jordan where I noticed all I was hearing was the background singers. I don't mind the productions, like when Madi did the cafe bit, but I think background singers should not be used.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I think the way the battle rounds work, it causes some of the better singers to get booted. Adam can put his two best against each other and one leaves. The one leaving might have been a better singer than some one on Blake's team. If they don't use a save then a better singer goes home.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I see some of the points. Especially the battle rounds. How stupid is that?

And some do get exposed as they sing more but most competitions I've watched (singing, dancing, etc) tend to get better. Maybe it is the coaching? The star coaches seem to want to change successful singers too much.


----------

